# Memphis BBQ Sauce Recipe



## khuhner (Dec 17, 2009)

Since I asked for a brine recipe in the poultry section, I figured I'd donate one back to the smoking masses!

I have tried somewhere between 8 to 10 versions to get to this one.  Enjoy.


*Memphis BBQ Sauce:*
2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup water
3 Tbsp light brown sugar
2 Tbsp dark brown sugar
5 Tbsp sugar
1/2 Tbsp ground white pepper
1/2 Tbsp onion powder
1/2 Tbsp ground mustard
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 Tbsp liquid smoke

Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan.  Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for an hour until thickened.


Kurt


----------



## brgbassmaster (Aug 15, 2013)

This stuff is great. This is the only sauce besides mustard sauces that i have made. Everyone loves it.


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 15, 2013)

This sounds great. I'm saving it to try on my next baby backs...thanks for sharing.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## drumsmoker (Oct 2, 2013)

hi great recipe. I tried and loved it, very much.left out the liquid smoke.man was it great on pull pork an ribs.


----------



## psycho dad (Oct 11, 2013)

Made a batch last night. I'll try it out this weekend and let you know what we think.


----------



## countryboy-q (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty close to my own.  Sounds good!


----------



## ajbert (Feb 21, 2014)

New York City?!?  (said with a Texas drawl)

I will definitely give it a try!


----------



## cunnart (Jul 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can substitute in molasses instead of dark brown sugar? Also thinking of adding some garlic powder and a little bit of pepper flake to kick it up in heat a notch.


----------



## casmurf (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't see why not.

try it and let us know how it worked out.

jerry s.


----------



## khuhner (Jul 6, 2014)

Sure, why not!  The recipe has white pepper, which you substitute half with powdered cayenne, or all of it.  This way the sauce is still smooth.  You can add red pepper flakes as well :)

K


----------



## q3131a (Aug 22, 2014)

Making this tonight


----------

